# Best Ortovox Beacon



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

no love?


----------



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

I also have a tracker and a F1 focus. I loan the tracker to my "cheap ass friends" because its easier to use. I plan to buy the Ortovox S1 later this spring (its supposed to be state of the art) however very pricey.


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

If you can get the f1 focus for $100 or less, I would go with that. For the price, it's a great transceiver. I have one and have had good success using it in practice situations.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

where can I find one for that price>


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I think I've got pro form at $165 for that one. Is that any good? M2 or X1 I can get for $195.

Sorry in advance, I can only get the deal once for my personal purchase.


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

I was referring to buying the older style used. I don't think there is any change with these new ones besides the design of the casing. I've seen them occasionally on craigslist for around $100 or a little more.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Dave,

No matter what you pay for one, it'll seem like a bargain when you see daylight and your friends' smiling faces! Hopefully that day will never happen... I'm not familiar with the particular models but recommend you get the best, easiest to operate that you can and don't worry about a $30 (15%) difference, especially considering you're getting a screaming deal with the pro form. 

I've got an M1 as my first, and loan that to less experienced folks as the occasion requires, while I wear a Pieps myself that's not as easy to use but still way better than what we had back in the olden days.

I'd avoid picking up a used one - "Wow, that thing hit the concrete pretty hard but still works - I think its time to put this one on Craig's List..."

-Andy


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

Beyond being concerned about buying a used transceiver, I would be more worried about handing it over to someone who doesn't own one themselves. I would assume that if you don't have your own, you probably don't have the proper experience to use one in a crisis situation.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I agree, maybe my Tracker becomes the one I hand over. I never hand over without testing them and/or coaching them on beacon use. 

That said, I think the X1 in theory is the easiest one to use that I can order. In reality there seem to be a lot of concerns over ease of use on the web. Does anyone know if they have improved on the design based on the past models that I have read about some issues with?


----------



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

WL,
keep it simple. Buy another Tracker, same batteries, same everything. Plus its Colorado company. ABC!!!


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I would buy another if I could get a deal, but my pro form is from Ortovox. I do try to buy locally, but I also need the $100 bucks I can save for other things.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I bought 3 of the x1's at the start of this season - we had been using tracker beacons - no problems with the x1 they are easy for even a nuby to figure out.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

> I never hand over without testing them and/or coaching them on beacon use.


Are you joking? Coaching them on beacon use? That's like saying you're going to coach a non kayaker on pin rescue at the side of the river, handing them the throw bag and then running a class V for the first time. Beacons aren't for borrowing. If you don't OWN one you shouldn't be going where you need one. 

Also after extensive use, Ortovox makes a vastly inferior product. The x1 is ok and the m2 is worse. I've seen them both stop transmitting during a burial. 

Spend the money, save a life. Tracker is the only way to go with experience.
joe


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Not kidding. I've taught several people to use beacons, mostly the Tracker. I'd have to disagree that you shouldn't go with someone if you have to teach them to use a beacon. I've taken people on day trips and taught them beacon use, terrain selection, etc. I'm avy certified and a ski patroller. I just don't have any good friends to ski with who have beacons, so I was thinking of buying a second one and training some people who I might take on some ski area accessed BC runs.


----------



## couloircat (Nov 4, 2005)

I personally use an M2 and find that if you practice it's an awesome beacon I also have an F1 that's the same way I just feel better with my M2 for more advanced search options. As for JCkecks' comments on them ceasing to transmit they (Ortovox) discovered thaey had a flaw in the battery compartment and it's ability to properly hold in place the variations in battery size amongst brands, so they redesigned the battery door and all is well. They also claim there weren't any issues with that failure in the field only lab testing. Although I do agree with keck that even with a tracker I wouldn't feel comfortable going out with someone who had a ten minute overview of how to find my body under the snow... most burials are around 2.5-3 m deep and most people only practice about a meter or so deep the added depth can really throw a rookie off course.


----------

